# Ultra Torque Fixing Bolt Came Loose...?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I have put about 300 miles on a new set of Ultra Torque cranks and today mid-ride I noticed the fixing bolt was loose. I made it home ok just soft pedaling then checked the tightness of the bolt om the garage and it was really loose. 

Is it common for this bolt to come loose? I simply used grease on the threads when installing. Should I use Loctite instead? Purple vs. blue? 

Thanks...


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

I can't answer that as I have _Power Torque_ and have *never* had that problem. Couldn't resist as there has been a great number of threads stating the quality of UT over PT. I find the quality of PT to be what I would expect from Campy. I don't foresee the need to change any of these parts out for quite some time and if I do, I have the tools to do so. That being said, I think you just need the crank the fixing bolt down to spec. and all should be good.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

turbomatic73 said:


> Is it common for this bolt to come loose? I simply used grease on the threads when installing. Should I use Loctite instead? Purple vs. blue?
> 
> Thanks...


What did you torque it to initially?
The designated torque should put enough load on the bolt to lock it in place.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I used my scientifically calibrated forearm and set it to "pretty darn tight," or so I thought...

I assume I likely did not torqued to spec so I've finally broken down and ordered a torque wrench. I'll re-check to torque when UPS delivers my wrench, but just wanted to see if a) anyone else has ever had this happen, and b) if plain old grease on the threads is sufficient, or if loctite should be applied. 

FWIW I took everything apart and looked at the axle joint to make sure nothing got chewed up...it looks fine so hopefully no harm done.


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't use any grease or loctite...


Jump to 2:55


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

You needed to set your forearm just one notch above "pretty damn tight" 

I never had that bolt come loose and I have installed it many times, using a big Hex 10 key like this

the only thing that ever came lose for me once is the right side Italian BB cups, due to the thread direction, but that I only noticed when I had dismounted the cranks, the center bolt held everything in place.

A friend of mine had a crash when his KCNC chainring bolts came loose, since then I put a drop of loctite on all the moving parts bolts.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Grease threads of fixing bolt, don't install dry.

If fixing bolt came loose, it was under-torqued. Tighten to 
51 ± 9 N-m = 
37 ± 6 ft-lbs
and you will not have any problems.

I've not had any Ultra Torque problems in 4 years ...


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

tom_h said:


> Grease threads of fixing bolt, don't install dry.
> 
> If fixing bolt came loose, it was under-torqued. Tighten to
> 51 ± 9 N-m =
> ...


This ^^^^^


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

don't any of the numerous Campy videos I've seen have live audio?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

amicus said:


> don't any of the numerous Campy videos I've seen have live audio?


No ... they'd have to record in dozens of languages, so they chose to make silent videos.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

It is not common for that bolt to come loose.

Use grease, not lock-tite.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm going to disagree here and say that this bolt does commonly come loose. Specifically the pros had major issues with this exact bolt coming loose when ultra-torque was first introduced according to some media sources I've watched (ITV I think? ). I've had to use a single drop of loctite to keep the bolt fixed even after torquing it to spec with a reputable torque wrench. Since then I've been using the old hellatight manual method which has worked much better.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

natedg200202 said:


> It is not common for that bolt to come loose.


Yes, if properly tightened, it will be fine. However, it never hurts to re-check maybe 100-200 miles after you have re-installed it. After that, there's no need to ever think about it again.


DrSmile said:


> I'm going to disagree here and say that this bolt does commonly come loose. Specifically the pros had major issues with this exact bolt coming loose when ultra-torque was first introduced according to some media sources I've watched (ITV I think? ).


I've never heard of that. My bolt only comes loose when I remove it to service the bearings, every 5000 miles or so.


----------

